# TURTLES VS TORTOISE



## bikerchicspain (May 6, 2011)

Which carries the most bacteria Torts or turtles ?

Please can we keep this friendly and polite we are all adults (well nearly all) I am a 40 year old child as alot of you are. 

to get things started i found this..
http://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/spotlight_an_turtles.htm
http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm048151.htm


----------

